# ERCP with Epinephrine injection



## sandeepp (May 3, 2013)

Epinephrine injection was used to stop bleeding from the bile duct during ERCP. What can be the code for ERCP with Epinephrine injection?


----------



## coachlang3 (May 3, 2013)

I would use either 44366 (control of bleed e.g.; injection) small intestine or an unlisted code, 47999 unlisted biliary tract, the 47999 would be best I think.


----------

